# Portugese copyright law relating to postage stamps



## mariemeyer (Jun 23, 2013)

I want to use a photo of a famous Portuguese postage stamp from 1968 to illustrate a book I am writing. But first I need to understand the legalities. Copyright law pertaining to government works like postage stamps varies widely from country to country. I do not speak or read Portuguese and have been unable to find any information. Any chance you help me out in any way?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you tried contacting the Portuguese Post Office
CTT – Correios de Portugal


----------

